# so



## mirind4

Hey all!

In English we usually use "so" if we want to summarize something or diagnose/ascertain something. (And of course, the "so" can be also used in many other situations)

Let's see the following ad-hoc example:
My boss is talking to me for some minutes, then I would reply the following: "So, first of all I have to finish this order, then I can ..."

As far as I know, the "zo" in Dutch is not equivalent to the English "so". (maybe only in some specific situation)
As I heard, Dutch people usually uses "dus" which means "therefore", but in my opinion it would be not good in my ad-hoc example. As I know, "daarom" also means "therefore" but it is used in a sentences, but so far I've never heard and seen it "standing alone"

So my question is: What is the equivalent word of "so" in Dutch?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## bibibiben

_Dus_ is a well-known filler in Dutch. You can start your sentences with _dus_ and quite a few people end their sentences with _dus_ as well. You can use it without any restraint.


----------



## Peterdg

mirind4 said:


> So my question is: What is the equivalent word of "so" in Dutch?


"Dus". Also in your ad-hoc example.


----------



## ThomasK

I'd put it this way:
 ENG                  DUTCH
so                        dus
thus                     zo

It is not funny, but it is like that. Of dus: het is misschien niet grappig, maar zo is het nu eenmaal...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> I'd put it this way:
> ENG                  DUTCH
> so                        dus
> thus                     zo



An importance difference is that _thus_ is not commonly used in English, unlike Dutch _zo_. _Aldus_, uncommon in Dutch as well, may be a better translation quite frequently. Famous example: Thus spoke Zarathustra = Aldus sprak Zarathoestra.


----------



## mirind4

So the "dus" will be the proper translation here. Thanks a lot! Have a nice Sunday!


----------

